
Google Now Indexes Scanned Documents (Scribd acquisition to follow shortly) - lemonysnicket
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/30/google-now-indexes-scanned-documents/
======
technoguyrob
I am a mathematics student and sometimes need to look up papers. A lot of
these papers are in journals not available online and have references to more
of such papers. This can sometimes make even understanding a relatively simple
proof that could be explain in a book in a few pages a gruesome all-day ordeal
where 3/4th of the time is spent looking up references.

It would be __really freaking cool __if Google (Scholar?) could scan these
articles into PDFs, then attempt to OCR the references and see if Google has
indexed those, then embed hyperlinks to the references. This is technically
feasible, and I imagine it would really make a lot of researchers very happy.

------
nreece
>> Scribd acquisition to follow shortly

Really.

